# What do you use for bedding in your cage?



## Rescuemom (Jul 5, 2012)

If you use bedding in your rabbits cage, what do you use and what brand? Why? What do you find your buns like most?

Curious cause I'm trying to figure out the best bedding for Crush.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2012)

There are boards and carpet in the hutches and the litter pan is filled with kiln dried pine from WalMart.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 5, 2012)

I use fleece. I get big 50X60 inch blankets and fold them as needed to fit the cage. In the litter boxes, I use wood pellets.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 5, 2012)

Hardwood pellets (used for stoves or horse stall bedding) in the litterbox and my cage has slip proof linoleum flooring and I put fleece blankets down.


----------



## candykittten (Jul 5, 2012)

Anthony has carpet down in his hutch and compressed wood pellets in his litterboxes


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 5, 2012)

I use Rosebud kiln dried pine shavings from TSC/Dels. 

I think I'm going to switch and start buying wood pellets though. I've used them before and they make litter training a heck of a lot easier. 

Emily


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 6, 2012)

I also use fleece. He loves it because it is really soft and comfortable. In addition, it keeps the cage neat and clean unlike bedding that can sometimes be messy. In the litter box I put in Kaytee Clean & Cozy Bedding which is dust free and absorbs well and also controls odor well.


----------



## jap08m (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got hold of 12x 18 timothy hay mats that I use for flooring. Reddit and Demitri have carefresh bedding in their litterboxs. Expensive, but seems to work. Wish Reddit would stop trying to eat it though:rollseyes


----------



## RosyRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

I use CareFresh brand bedding in Bunny's cage. I kept hearing it was really good to use from a lot of other rabbit owners. She's never had anything else for bedding in her cage. The pet shops in my areas other options are the ones that are dyed or are cider or pine, all of which I heard are very bad.

She likes it. She loves digging in it and piling a bunch under the ledge in her cage as a little nest.


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

Well i used chopped up alfalfa hay as litter because mine wont eat it (bought a huge bale and they turned their little noses up at it they seem to think they deserve better than that lol) but my home made littler box has a grate where the pee and poop fall through so they are not standing on it and cant eat it. I used a paper organizer like this... http://www.cleansweepsupply.com/pages/item-fel60012.html and just put it inside a cat litter box with wooden dowels around the edges so that it holds the organizer higher than the litter leaving room for the pellets to fall. I also use fleece instead of bedding because it just tracks everywhere and makes a huge mess


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 6, 2012)

On the cage floor I just put newspaper and timothy hay and in the litterbox I use aspen pellets--I used to use carefresh, but it's too expensive and the pellets actually absorb smell much better, as well as being much cheaper. And I used to use aspen shavings for bedding, but he's really never in the cage b/c he has a large pen attached, so there's really no need for bedding that just gets all over my carpet when he hops out :biggrin:


----------



## lalaleyla (Jul 6, 2012)

I use petco paper pellet bedding. Helps amazingly with odor.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't put anything on the floor of the cage. The bunnies that have regular litter boxes get Yesterday's News or Good Mews litter, and the bunnies with the Tidy Cats Breeze boxes don't have litter at all, just absorbent pads! I've tried giving my buns blankies and the like to cuddle, but they tend to pee on them. Some of my buns have stuffed animals though.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 6, 2012)

I never had my bunnies in cages..they had a bunny room...but i always had blankets on the floor for them.

To me blankets as bedding looks so much cosier and cleaner...having had a bunch of bunnies, when i washed them i always had a full clothesline of bunny blankets lol..
I had even went out and bought a second washing machine just to wash their blankets..


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't use bedding for Harriet. I did when I first got her but she was always dragging it out of the cage or kicking it out of the bars and I got tired of cleaning it up. So now we use baby blankets. They're cheap and easy to clean. Harriet can still chew them and dig in them and I think she prefers the resistance blankets offer when digging to bedding anyways.

I got most of mine for $1.50 each at a thrift store.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't use bedding for Harriet. I did when I first got her but she was always dragging it out of the cage or kicking it out of the bars and I got tired of cleaning it up. So now we use baby blankets. They're cheap and easy to clean. Harriet can still chew them and dig in them and I think she prefers the resistance blankets offer when digging to bedding anyways.

I got most of mine for $1.50 each at a thrift store.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine have a low nap indoor/outdoor carpet in the bottom of their cage and their shelves have a very tiny wire mesh on them (doesn't hurt their paws as the mesh is tightly woven (I can't even put the tip of my pinky finger through it, it is so small, so no worries about their paws).

Our experience has been one of trial and error. Our first rabbit, Rascal, was destructive and managed to chew through everything we tried. She couldn't chew through the wire though so it was perfect, I resorted to replacing the carpeting every couple of months as she did chew through it, but had also chewed up linoleum, plywood, blankets, towels, etc. 

Rascal was recently re-homed along with her boyfriend, Bitsy (father of her babies). We are left with 3 buns from two different litter, teenage girls (10 months) from Rascal's second litter (first litter was stillborn and how we discovered that our boy rabbit was actually a girl) and one little boy from Rascal's third litter (he's about 10 weeks). None of the three have their mother's tendencies to chew on everything in sight so we are making changes to their space. I am not sure yet what I will do in the end, but I am thinking of changing out the wire mesh for something softer. We used to use grass mats but Rascal chewed through those in a few hours and Bitsy a few days so they weren't worth the cost. 

For litter, right now, we use pine shavings. I had no idea we shouldn't be using pine until yesterday when I read it on here. We are on a mission to find wood pellets now. I am excited about making the change because the pine shavings are a fiasco. Seems like half our house is covered in bits of pine and boy is it annoying. My 10 year old is in charge of changing the litter and she manages to string it from one end of the house to the other. LOL


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 12, 2012)

I use old sheets in his xpen. Flats and the clingy ones.
The clingy ones look AWESOME and help keep the stray poops in.
I use yesterdays news or rip off brands of it in the litter box


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 12, 2012)

Humma has tile and gym floor mats in his NIC cage, faith has gym floor mats in hers, and the x-pen attached is carpeted.
I had those foam puzzle pieces before but my late Trillian chewed them. The gym floor is harder and my buns don't chew it. Makes for easy clean up. Horse pellets for litterboxes.


----------



## littl3red (Jul 13, 2012)

Right now, I have towels in the cage floor and Petco Planet paper bedding with baking soda, but I think I'm switching to paper or wood pellets soon, because the loose paper bedding gets stuck on her fuzzy bum. :rollseyes


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

They had cushy, memory foam-type bath mats onclearance at walmart. I use that on the 2nd level.I usedcool tile on the lower level. For past bunnies I've used carpet, linoleum, rubber mat, old towel, cheap woven fabric mats... I try to have 2 different types of flooring in my cages so they can choose what they'd like to be on.

In the litter box, I use wood pellets topped with hay. The hay keeps them off any moist bedding. The pelletsare at least as effective as Yesterdays News (but waay cheaper). Carefresh is too messy for me because it tracks everywhere. 

The pellet idea I got from this forum - "Supporting your Rabbits In Tough Times." This is also where I got the idea to buy hay by the bale. Wow is that soooo much cheaper! I don't have to skimp at all on hay and don't fret about throwing soiled hay away. From my figuring so far, the $24 bale will last me the whole year for 2 bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 15, 2012)

The pellet idea I got from this forum - "Supporting your Rabbits In Tough Times." This is also where I got the idea to buy hay by the bale. Wow is that soooo much cheaper! I don't have to skimp at all on hay and don't fret about throwing soiled hay away. From my figuring so far, the $24 bale will last me the whole year for 2 bunnies. :biggrin2:
[/quote]

^^Me too! The funniest thing I found is that if you buy pellets in a pet store made for cats (like feline pine), it's b/t $15-$20 for a 30lb or less bag. If I go to a southern states feed store I can buy horse pellet bedding, which is the same product, for $5 for 40lbs. Now that's a good deal! :biggrin:
And mine end up spreading hay all over the top too.


----------

